# 8Dio Century Brass + strings 2.0



## Loeberg (Jan 7, 2020)

8Dio released this video about an hour ago. Looks good!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 7, 2020)

Props to 8Dio for doing a straightforward video walkthrough like that.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 7, 2020)

So the last video during the black friday sale said it was a great time to buy it......

Presumably that is so they could fleece the buyers then for an extra $28 a month later for an update they originally said would be free (in a post on here)....


----------



## dadadave (Jan 8, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> So the last video during the black friday sale said it was a great time to buy it......
> 
> Presumably that is so they could fleece the buyers then for an extra $28 a month later for an update they originally said would be free (in a post on here)....



The libraries are fine as they are. The updates seem to provide significant new features that took significant effort to implement. The black friday sale offered really deep discounts. It was indeed a great time to buy it, regardless of future updates.

In that context (and considering the price of 28$ and library prices in general) "fleece the buyers" does not strike me as a reasonable description of what this is. Even if at some point in time some forum post insinuated they might be free.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 8, 2020)

dadadave said:


> The libraries are fine as they are. The updates seem to provide significant new features that took significant effort to implement. The black friday sale offered really deep discounts. It was indeed a great time to buy it, regardless of future updates.
> 
> In that context (and considering the price of 28$ and library prices in general) "fleece the buyers" does not strike me as a reasonable description of what this is. Even if at some point in time some forum post insinuated they might be free.



It wasn't insinuated. They literally said it.

I perhaps would understand something small to cover server costs for the download (say $8).

I would also understand a paid update if it included new instruments and articulations (ie they had to go back into the studio and pay for recordings).

I don't see this as all that justifiable though.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 8, 2020)

Sounds good on the video. No talk about release trails for some of the arts, but maybe that tech info was left for later. Nice to have the two new mixes. The stage placement sounds well done. For the strings we'll have to wait another 3-6 months, hopefully some Woodwinds will come in the meantime !


----------



## dadadave (Jan 8, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> It wasn't insinuated. They literally said it.
> 
> I perhaps would understand something small to cover server costs for the download (say $8).
> 
> ...



I propose we wait until the actual update is out and then everyone can do their own value calculations based on what is actually in there. Aside from the new mixes, the polyphonic legato features sound like they could add significant value for some folks. Programmers and mixing engineers, like musicians and recording engineers etc., like to get paid for their work, too. As a developer myself, I can empathize with that. Would it have been nice to get the update for free or the price of just the server download costs? Sure. My bet is 28$ won't seem outrageous, though.

We'll see.

However, whatever the outcome of that value calculation, it doesn't affect the accuracy of the statement that black friday was a great time to buy those libraries.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 8, 2020)

dadadave said:


> I propose we wait until the actual update is out and then everyone can do their own value calculations based on what is actually in there. Aside from the new mixes, the polyphonic legato features sound like they could add significant value for some folks. Programmers and mixing engineers, like musicians and recording engineers etc., like to get paid for their work, too. As a developer myself, I can empathize with that. Would it have been nice to get the update for free or the price of just the server download costs? Sure. My bet is 28$ won't seem outrageous, though.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> However, whatever the outcome of that value calculation, it doesn't affect the accuracy of the statement that black friday was a great time to buy those libraries.



Having previously posted that the update would be free, they should have since clarified that it WON'T be free so that people did not proceed to buy the library under the pretence that the 2.0 update would be free.

In the posts and video in December, how hard would it have been to mention it would be a paid update? That is what appears underhand to me.

Updates (rather than upgrades or expansions) are often free, so to not state that it wouldn't be a free update is bad in my opinion.

Plenty of companies "update" their libraries completely free of charge with new features etc.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jan 8, 2020)

I would hate to be a developer...you just can't win...


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 8, 2020)

chocobitz825 said:


> I would hate to be a developer...you just can't win...



Well, you can, by being open, honest and forthcoming with details such as this.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jan 8, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Well, you can, by being open, honest and forthcoming with details such as this.



I suppose I don't see the difference between saying its a paid update on release date or announcing it before an official release. Either way, you still have to decide if you want to pay or not. Given that its a 2.0 update, and in many cases with software, .0 updates implies a new version and significant updates beyond just bug fixes, there are always companies that choose to either do it free or treat it as the next level that requires a bit more to fund its development. 

Even if they did encourage people to buy into the product line during a sale, I imagine those people are still going to get 2.0 at a cheaper total price than had they bought it at release. They got it for sales price + upgrade price ($28) rather than paying full price at release. 

I dunno..it's not the worst practice in the world, and by now people should be familiar with how 8DIO operates since they did pretty much the same thing with Anthology. Really we should get down to the important question. Is it worth a $28 upgrade?


----------



## jules (Jan 8, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Having previously posted that the update would be free, they should have since clarified that it WON'T be free so that people did not proceed to buy the library under the pretence that the 2.0 update would be free.


N°1 rule of the VI shopper club : buy a library for what it actually is, not what it will (hypothetically) be.


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 8, 2020)

chocobitz825 said:


> Really we should get down to the important question. Is it worth a $28 upgrade?


If we can play notes in those arcs then I'd pay more. That's one of the great things about insolidus. I love the Century series so it's not really an issue for me.

If you don't think it's fair then don't buy. I remember paying a hundred quid for the LASS update. I've only ever used the ARC (ART?) feature once and I'd say that was my fault for rushing in too quickly when it was released without really thinking it through. In this case however, Colin clearly stated the updates would be free, as cited above, which is misleading. I can totally see why that would annoy some folk so an explanation as to why they changed tack would doubtless be appreciated.

Releasing the instruments separately is a very good idea. Now we're in an age when a great many people already own a lot of libraries and there are such an abundance of options out there, I hope a lot of the other developers follow this example. My days of buying complete orchestras, and probably sections as well, are coming to an end, but I'd still like the option of grabbing an instrument or three from the ones I don't have.


----------



## ism (Jan 8, 2020)

Gerbil said:


> If we can play notes in those arcs then I'd pay more. That's one of the great things about insolidus.




I agree this would potentially be the killer app. 

The way Insolidus arcs poly legato works is actually a lot messier that it appears in the videos, but when you figure out what it can do, it's pretty amazing.


Would be fabulous to have something comparable on string arcs.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 8, 2020)

On balance, I feel positive about this. I like when developers update and improve their flagship products. I'm not entirely clear on how they are charging for the update. But if it's $28 to get polyphonic legato and legato on the arcs, and if those turn out to be as useful as I'm hoping, then I'm all for it. In a hypothetical scenario, if I could pay $28 to get polyphonic legato on some of the other libraries I own I would _jump_ at that opportunity!

My only complaint--and I want to keep this in proportion to the overall good news--is that they were really pushing sales for their Century line last month. And they knew this paid upgrade was around the corner. They should give people some kind of heads up about this stuff and just be upfront about it. Ultimately, this is what stopped me from buying.

Also, I hope @goalie composer gets an ensemble patch.


----------



## I like music (Jan 8, 2020)

jules said:


> N°1 rule of the VI shopper club : buy a library for what it actually is, not what it will (hypothetically) be.



No. Rule no. 1 is buy a library as quickly as you can because you're bored.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 8, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> My only complaint--and I want to keep this in proportion to the overall good news--is that they were really pushing sales for their Century line last month. And they knew this paid upgrade was around the corner. They should give people some kind of heads up about this stuff and just be upfront about it. Ultimately, this is what stopped me from buying.



Indeed.

This is my issue. If they were just honest in December that it would be a paid update, then fair enough. Instead they were encouraging people to buy it with the promise of an update just around the corner, which they had previously said would be free.

There was no mention it would be a paid update.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 8, 2020)

I now feel very foolish for having recently reposted some of Colin's update-related posts to reassure prospective buyers that the update wouldn't be charged for. Yes, it's "only $28", but it's definitely not how the impending update had been presented until now.

I'm also surprised that the update no longer includes the original centered mix mic at all -- even though the in-situ versions will probably be more useful for slotting into a typical orchestral mix, the centered mix is nice to have for solo use in other contexts.


----------



## korruptkey (Jan 8, 2020)

I might be missing something. Where is the info about $28 update?


----------



## goalie composer (Jan 8, 2020)

korruptkey said:


> I might be missing something. Where is the info about $28 update?


Their response regarding the update cost via their YouTube channel:

Question: Will these updates be free for existing customers?

"Yes and no. All existing customers will receive a unique and HIGHLY affordable upgrade path ($28). Century Brass 2.0 is much more than an update. It is a full-on upgrade. All the libraries were redesigned from bottom-up and a substantial amount of content has been added, including two new in-place microphone positions, polyphonic arc legato and our new true polyphonic legato technology for all the legato articulations. Owners of the full collection will also receive the new Century Brass Lite library with the upgrade, so they have a fast sketching tool with the same stellar sound as the main tool. In addition, we are proud to be hosting all our libraries on the fastest cloud-server network in the world - and that comes with a substantial 5-digit $ server cost pr. month. Ps. We did discuss it being entirely free and it was our original ambition. But the library has grown so much in scope - it is just not feasible. I hope it makes sense and is tolerable. It is an incredible collection of libraries (Troels)."


----------



## korruptkey (Jan 8, 2020)

goalie composer said:


> Their response regarding the update cost via their YouTube channel:
> 
> Question: Will these updates be free for existing customers?
> 
> "Yes and no. All existing customers will receive a unique and HIGHLY affordable upgrade path ($28). Century Brass 2.0 is much more than an update. It is a full-on upgrade. All the libraries were redesigned from bottom-up and a substantial amount of content has been added, including two new in-place microphone positions, polyphonic arc legato and our new true polyphonic legato technology for all the legato articulations. Owners of the full collection will also receive the new Century Brass Lite library with the upgrade, so they have a fast sketching tool with the same stellar sound as the main tool. In addition, we are proud to be hosting all our libraries on the fastest cloud-server network in the world - and that comes with a substantial 5-digit $ server cost pr. month. Ps. We did discuss it being entirely free and it was our original ambition. But the library has grown so much in scope - it is just not feasible. I hope it makes sense and is tolerable. It is an incredible collection of libraries (Troels)."



Missed that. Thanks.

Funny how the answer starts with "yes and no". No part of that contributes to the "yes". They've been calling it update for the longest time, including the youtube video title, and starting with this youtube response, they are calling it upgrade. This was not calculated, almost as if this question made them realize they have a window of opportunity to retract their previous free statements.


----------



## muk (Jan 8, 2020)

Not cool that they announce the upgrade fee a few days after the sale.


----------



## ism (Jan 8, 2020)

muk said:


> Not cool that they announce the upgrade fee a few days after the sale.


Entirely consistent though. 8dio marketing makes no promises that you won’t be better off waiting until next week.


----------



## muk (Jan 8, 2020)

Yeah. Lets put it that way, 8dio and I seem to have different understandings of what constitutes good quality control and marketing.


----------



## Geocranium (Jan 8, 2020)

This is mainly a testament for developers to never promise anything until they're 100% sure that's how it's going to be.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 8, 2020)

korruptkey said:


> Missed that. Thanks.
> 
> Funny how the answer starts with "yes and no". No part of that contributes to the "yes". They've been calling it update for the longest time, including the youtube video title, and starting with this youtube response, they are calling it upgrade. This was not calculated, almost as if this question made them realize they have a window of opportunity to retract their previous free statements.



Indeed. "Yes and no". Lol.

What the hell? Just further proof of them not being transparent.

I totally agree. This is a total bait and switch.

Its gone from being a free update, used to entice people to buy it during December and then all of sudden its an extra $28 upgrade.

I would have no problem with the update fee IF they were transparent and consistent about it. They knew what they were including, so there is no reason they could not have clarified that it will be a paid update.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 8, 2020)

Geocranium said:


> This is mainly a testament for developers to never promise anything until they're 100% sure that's how it's going to be.



Or you know, just be honest and forthcoming.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2020)

It’s on sale now 
Flash Sale: $298


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jan 8, 2020)

Bought Century Brass in December. I like it but would love to have those release tails on the marcatos for more control. I was under the expectation 2.0 was gonna be free, but ah well. Don't really see how a LITE version of the very library I bought is beneficial to me, but thanks, lol. Still a good library overall. Hope the update *COUGH* upgrade is good.


----------



## Geocranium (Jan 8, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Or you know, just be honest and forthcoming.



Well that's the thing, when they said it was going to be free, they _were_ being honest and forthcoming, and then something changed in the development process and they had to go back on that promise because it was no longer viable.

It's the #1 rule of product development: NEVER promise your users anything, unless you're 100% committed to shipping it, because you never know what could change.


----------



## korruptkey (Jan 8, 2020)

Geocranium said:


> Well that's the thing, when they said it was going to be free, they _were_ being honest and forthcoming, and then something changed in the development process and they had to go back on that promise because it was no longer viable.
> 
> It's the #1 rule of product development: NEVER promise your users anything, unless you're 100% committed to shipping it, because you never know what could change.



Well it's evident that 8Dio doesn't care about sketchy marketing. I mean to this day, I still have no idea what "Deep Sampled" means, even other startup developers are adopting the term. Directly from their Century Strings description: "Lets not forget the short notes, which were recorded so deep they may never need to be sampled again."

What the ... ?


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 8, 2020)

Geocranium said:


> Well that's the thing, when they said it was going to be free, they _were_ being honest and forthcoming, and then something changed in the development process and they had to go back on that promise because it was no longer viable.



They would have known about that in December when they released a video to push sales. Why were they not forthcoming that it was no longer a free update and was instead now a paid upgrade?


----------



## Geocranium (Jan 8, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> They would have known about that in December when they released a video to push sales.



What makes you think that they knew by then?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 8, 2020)

easyrider said:


> It’s on sale now
> Flash Sale: $298


I liked it better when it was $138 instead of $198 for Sordinos.  (Plus, let's add the $28 if we're being realistic.)


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jan 8, 2020)

So the reality is, it's $28 to upgrade (so we've heard so far). Based on the video, is it worth that $28? 


the whole free vs. surprise upgrade cost does remind me of a Dane Cook joke about "absolutely free" things though. Bit of a chuckle there.


----------



## jon wayne (Jan 8, 2020)

I can't believe someone would spend thousands on libraries and complain about $28. You don't have to have the update...you bought it without the update and probably thought it was awesome!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 8, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> I can't believe someone would spend thousands on libraries and complain about $28.


Cool, can you spot me $28? It's no big deal and all.


----------



## jon wayne (Jan 8, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Cool, can you spot me $28? It's no big deal and all.


Let me finish this national jingle first...it pays $30.


----------



## lumcas (Jan 8, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> I can't believe someone would spend thousands on libraries and complain about $28. You don't have to have the update...you bought it without the update and probably thought it was awesome!



Don’t have a horse in this race as I’m not buying much 8dio stuff anymore, but we must’ve read a different thread. I can’t see anyone bitching about $28. Lack of honesty and shady marketing seems to be the issue here to me and this doesn’t have much to do with how much one spends on libraries. Sorry if I’m completely wrong here, it’s a totally perfect post otherwise


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm unemployed right now, and I don't mind the $28 fee. Century Brass is in my top ten favorite libraries. I love the sound of the two mixed mic channels.


----------



## korruptkey (Jan 8, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> I can't believe someone would spend thousands on libraries and complain about $28. You don't have to have the update...you bought it without the update and probably thought it was awesome!



It's the principle of it, not the $28 price tag. They said it would be free, and then retracted it. The problem with paid updates is that if you don't pay for one, you break the chain of getting any future updates, even if it's fixes to the original non updated version. Updates = bug fixes, Upgrade = new content/features. The marcato release trail is one example of a bug they need to fix. If they include the marcato fix in this paid update, that'd be a dick move.


----------



## dogdad (Jan 8, 2020)

Does anyone know if the upgrade price applies to both Ensemble and Solo libraries or if you’ll have to pay for each one?


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 8, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> I can't believe someone would spend thousands on libraries and complain about $28. You don't have to have the update...you bought it without the update and probably thought it was awesome!



I think you have missed the point entirely. It isn't the money, its the principle.

They said it was free , and then didnt tell anyone this had changed, even during December when they were pushing the library and teasing the forthcoming update.

Now, its suddenly a paid one at 28$


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 9, 2020)

About a year ago they should there would be new release trails for the marcatos, but no mention since. Have I missed something?


----------



## dadadave (Jan 9, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> They said it was free , and then didnt tell anyone this had changed, even during December when they were pushing the library and teasing the forthcoming update.
> 
> Now, it's suddenly a paid one at 28$



At some point in the past (was it in 2018?), an employee of that company stated in a forum post the update would be free. Later on, they refused to comment on the price, and smart people drew the obvious conclusions. Now, before the update is even available, in a youtube comment, they've mentioned the price.

At no point did they "push" the library with the promise of a free update. The store page of Century Strings and Brass did not mention future updates, afaik. There was no official announcement made about its price. It is standard practice in the software business to provide some updates for free and other more substantial ones to be paid updates, so the teaser video about the upcoming updates that said nothing on that topic could not be taken to make any promises about it being free.

Things change over time. Would it be nice if companies stuck to what an employee said on a forum a long time ago? 
Sure.

Is it the big deal that merits tons of posts, invoking "principles" and loaded verbs such as "fleecing" etc.?
No.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 9, 2020)

dadadave said:


> At some point in the past (was it in 2018?), an employee of that company stated in a forum post the update would be free. Later on, they refused to comment on the price, and smart people drew the obvious conclusions. Now, before the update is even available, in a youtube comment, they've mentioned the price.
> 
> At no point did they "push" the library with the promise of a free update. The store page of Century Strings and Brass did not mention future updates, afaik. There was no official announcement made about its price. It is standard practice in the software business to provide some updates for free and other more substantial ones to be paid updates, so the teaser video about the upcoming updates that said nothing on that topic could not be taken to make any promises about it being free.
> 
> ...




I disagree. Having previously mentioned it was free, how hard would it have been to just say it will have a small fee in their december video about the update?

They read the forums, they know everyone was under the impression it was free. Even they admitted it would be free before.

It simply would have been far more honest to state this when using the update to sell the library to people in December, as no doubt quite a few bought it then , thinking the update would be free and not that they would have to spend a further 28 dollars a month later.

Also I would dispute this "standard practice" thing with updates. The vast majority release feature updates for free I find. Normally the upgrades /expansions (ie extra recordings etc) are paid but most developers do feature updates for free. Some even do release all the extra content and recordings for free as well (ie project sam).


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 9, 2020)

Wondering if the recently released Century Artisan Brass will get the same treatment (2 in-position mixes, etc.)?


----------



## I like music (Jan 9, 2020)

Can we get two threads going? One discussing the business aspect, and the other focusing purely on the sound/product? Maybe it is inseparable, but would love to know what people (especially existing owners) are hearing in 2.0 and their views on that?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jan 9, 2020)

I like music said:


> Can we get two threads going? One discussing the business aspect, and the other focusing purely on the sound/product? Maybe it is inseparable, but would love to know what people (especially existing owners) are hearing in 2.0 and their views on that?



I hear $28 worth of upgrades. The polyphonic legato they’ve implemented in other libraries lately really is great, and this seems like no exception. If you’re a fan of the previous version I would say we should expect the same. Great unique tone, and probably some imperfections that some love and others hate.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jan 9, 2020)

dogdad said:


> Does anyone know if the upgrade price applies to both Ensemble and Solo libraries or if you’ll have to pay for each one?


I would really like to know this as I got the bundle. Hopefully one price for both.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 9, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I would really like to know this as I got the bundle. Hopefully one price for both.


Century Strings and Brass ... that would be nice.


----------



## dadadave (Jan 9, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> I disagree. Having previously mentioned it was free, how hard would it have been to just say it will have a small fee in their december video about the update?
> 
> They read the forums, they know everyone was under the impression it was free. Even they admitted it would be free before.
> 
> ...



How exactly did they "use the update to sell the library in December"?
IIRC it wasn't even officially announced. Yes, it had been talked about in the forum, but no ETA was given or anything. Are you saying the mere fact that an update had been discussed in a forum somewhere and having a sale (as they do pretty much every single day of the year), combined with saying it's a great time to buy it constitutes some sort of misleading fleecing of the customer? Any deep sale of a functioning product is objectively a great time to buy it. The fact that you get the option to buy into a significant update soon if you choose to, makes it even better. "A great time to buy" does not include a promise of free updates.

Paid updates aren't a thing in your experience? I just bought the update to Cubase 10.5 recently, which is about as standard as it gets for music software. I'm not going to get into the semantics of what constitutes an update and what amounts to an upgrade, because that is pointless. Either the new features warrant the price in your opinion or they don't. 

Yes, free updates exist, too, and they're wonderful, kudos to all the developers who do that. Century Brass got one of those, if I'm not very mistaken (current version is 1.2, so maybe two?). The *expectation* of getting significant updates for free, though, that's very it gets a bit tricky.

Things are fluid. Sometimes you find something that you expected to be little work turns out to be a lot harder. Feature creep is a thing. Reevaluating business aspects is legitimate. Ideally, you never promise anything to anyone until it's all written in stone. Would it have been nice of them to run to the forums the very moment they decided on the 28$ price point, even if they have no proper trailer yet? Sure. I just think the reaction to them keeping quiet about it until now constitutes such a big deal. 

I find it very hard to believe reasonable people bought the library in the Black Friday sale because they're so well-informed that they're aware in page 23 of a forum thread on vi-control an 8dio employee a long time ago said something about the update being free, yet at the same time badly-informed enough not to have read the whole thread and noticed how later questions about the price of the update kept being met with the type of silence that is typical when a company is undecided and wants to keep all options open. And that person would have to actually also magically have a decent idea what the update will bring exactly and consider the whole thing worth it at SALE PRICE, but not worth it at SALE PRICE + 28$. And that in the context of a library that costs what at full price, 598$ (for brass, more for strings iirc)? I mean, come on...


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 9, 2020)

dadadave said:


> How exactly did they "use the update to sell the library in December"?
> IIRC it wasn't even officially announced. Yes, it had been talked about in the forum, but no ETA was given or anything. Are you saying the mere fact that an update had been discussed in a forum somewhere and having a sale (as they do pretty much every single day of the year), combined with saying it's a great time to buy it constitutes some sort of misleading fleecing of the customer? Any deep sale of a functioning product is objectively a great time to buy it. The fact that you get the option to buy into a significant update soon if you choose to, makes it even better. "A great time to buy" does not include a promise of free updates.
> 
> Paid updates aren't a thing in your experience? I just bought the update to Cubase 10.5 recently, which is about as standard as it gets for music software. I'm not going to get into the semantics of what constitutes an update and what amounts to an upgrade, because that is pointless. Either the new features warrant the price in your opinion or they don't.
> ...



Again, totally disagree.

There was a whole video about it being a great time to buy because the update was around the corner. Most of the instrument libraries I have have had all updates for free (interesting that the only example you gave was a sequencer and not a library....).

In fact I cant think of a feature update that has been paid (again, new content and expansions fair enough but even many of those are free for existing customers).

Look at waverunner audio. They sold a load of cheap instruments for £10 and are now updating them with legato , more articulations etc for FREE.

I am sorry, but free feature updates are generally the norm with instrument libraries, not the exception.

All they needed to do was say the update would have a fee. They chose not to.

I think it was misleading and not forthcoming, and that is that.


----------



## korruptkey (Jan 9, 2020)

dadadave said:


> I find it very hard to believe reasonable people bought the library in the Black Friday sale because they're so well-informed that they're aware in page 23 of a forum thread on vi-control an 8dio employee a long time ago said something about the update being free, yet at the same time badly-informed enough not to have read the whole thread and noticed how later questions about the price of the update kept being met with the type of silence that is typical when a company is undecided and wants to keep all options open.



Umm... because one is a written record while the other is an implied psychological war game. It doesn't matter how long ago it was written, there's a record of it. Then there are repeated posts of people reinforcing "they have said it will be free". While the silence from 8Dio can literally mean anything. So you can't expect people to not get angry because you think people should read into psychologies of a company. What was so different 2 months ago when there are speculations of upgrade fee vs now? Why didn't 8Dio answer the upgrade fee then but decided to go with the silent treatment? Even if they had said "it's TBD" when the question was thrown OVER and OVER again, it would've gave people the definitive answer there is no guarantee it is free.

Let's be real, 8Dio f-cked up when they made the claim it was free (something I'd never have done, especially 2 years before it's release), and people are upset. And people have the right to be upset at this company. Is the update/upgrade worth $28, probably. But out of principle, they may have just lost a lot of customers for future products by being silent. They had multiple times to remedy this but they didn't.

Cubase 10.5 also have a few pages worth of new features.

A good comparison would be to that of Capsule engine from OT, each update for Capsule brings new scripts / engine features across their entire range of product. Which OT have been improving over the years for free. 8Dio's update here "includes" the same features found in the update in Adagio and Anthology last year which are also paid, but with a couple more features in this case. What's to stop 8Dio from going back to Adagio and Anthology, or any of their other libs, provide another paid update to those for the new features found here.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 9, 2020)

korruptkey said:


> Umm... because one is a written record while the other is an implied psychological war game. It doesn't matter how long ago it was written, there's a record of it. Then there are repeated posts of people reinforcing "they have said it will be free". While the silence from 8Dio can literally mean anything. So you can't expect people to not get angry because you think people should read into psychologies of a company. What was so different 2 months ago when there are speculations of upgrade fee vs now? Why didn't 8Dio answer the upgrade fee then but decided to go with the silent treatment? Even if they had said "it's TBD" when the question was thrown OVER and OVER again, it would've gave people the definitive answer there is no guarantee it is free.
> 
> Let's be real, 8Dio f-cked up when they made the claim it was free (something I'd never have done, especially 2 years before it's release), and people are upset. And people have the right to be upset at this company.
> 
> ...



Exactly. As you point out, i refuse to believe that they havent seen some of the recent discussion on here about whether it would be free or paid and people quoting them saying it was free. All it would have taken is a post to say that it isnt or may not be free. All they had to do in the December video was to just say that the update will not be free etc.

Even more irritating is that they couldn't even answer it properly the other day.

Question: Will these updates be free for existing customers?

"Yes and no"...

"yes and no" ??!! and then they go on to say that yes it is paid. So.. "no" then.


----------



## korruptkey (Jan 9, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Even more irritating is that they couldn't even answer it properly the other day.
> 
> Question: Will these updates be free for existing customers?
> 
> ...



My guess is that the "yes" refers to the "attractive upgrade price". The update costs to their Anthology and Adagio series have been stated as a cost to cover the server overhead. So the "yes" was likely in the sense that they don't make any money for this upgrade fee. But that wasn't what was being asked. I mean what company will answer it that way?


----------



## Silentspace2000 (Jan 9, 2020)

I just purchased the Century Brass Bundle. I did hear something about a free upgrade prior to purchasing but their support team just confirmed the cost. That's a tough sell to tell anyone who just purchased a product. There may well be slew of benefits but from a PR perspective they are going to pay a price. I hope that $28 is truly needed.


----------



## dadadave (Jan 9, 2020)

I agree it's not amazing PR. I just don't think it's a big deal. I was researching those libraries before I bought them on black friday and noticed and read the whole update discussion. There were ample posts (mainly by one guy, but repeatedly) worrying it might not be free anymore and the company basically tacitly confirming that. It was also evident by the time it was taking to arrive that the update had a troubled history.

Again, yes, not the best way to handle things. But I also really wouldn't recommend anyone to make purchase decisions based on old posts and a bunch of rumors on some forum. Stick to official statements.

Anyway, that's that. I hope it's a good update and I'm a bit worried what it will do to library size, as tgey are already huge.. 

Until the update actually arrives, we're all just speculating about its worth. If loading times are shortened significantly (the youtube comments mention faster loading, but by how much?), Marcato articulations can end convincingly on note release and polyphonic legato sounds good, I'll be very happy. Not to mention the new in- situ mixes.


----------



## korruptkey (Jan 9, 2020)

dadadave said:


> Marcato articulations can end convincingly on note release



Was hard to tell from the video, key presses all lasted longer than sample length.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 9, 2020)

Also hope the 12 Horns gets some love too. The legato and sustain patch feels like it's missing the top FF dynamic layer. I don't know how patches are built, but maybe they could use the FF dynamic in from the soaring long, which is the only articulation that blasts.

Also there is no marcato, the articulation that's called marcato is really sfz and having that swell every time you play it is unrealistic. If the Soaring Long articulation ended when you let go, it could kind of pass as a marcato I guess.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jan 9, 2020)

I’m confused. 8DIO saying in a Third party forum years back that the update would be free is official confirmation they should be held to...?

However, them openly answering the question in the comments section of their official video, saying it no longer is a free update is now them hiding and not being forthcoming?

people keep saying they’re not coming out and saying it, even though they came out and said it...plus they’ve said it prior to releasing the update...so at what point could they have announced the change that would have made it satisfactory to the naysayers?


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 9, 2020)

chocobitz825 said:


> I’m confused. 8DIO saying in a Third party forum years back that the update would be free is official confirmation they should be held to...?
> 
> However, them openly answering the question in the comments section of their official video, saying it no longer is a free update is now them hiding and not being forthcoming?
> 
> people keep saying they’re not coming out and saying it, even though they came out and said it...plus they’ve said it prior to releasing the update...so at what point could they have announced the change that would have made it satisfactory to the naysayers?



This has already been explained many times over.

Maybe they could have mentioned it in the December video they released about the update, whilst plugging for sales!

Or during the countless connversations on here that have been had about it.


----------



## borisb2 (Jan 9, 2020)

chocobitz825 said:


> so at what point could they have announced the change that would have made it satisfactory to the naysayers?



I think it‘s because naysayers prefer to talk about 28.- over talking about the actual content/update ..

I‘d better not sum up what I‘ve spend with libraries in 2019, but put in relation these 28.- feel like a glitch in the system 😋


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jan 9, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> I think it‘s because naysayers prefer to talk about 28.- over talking about the actual content/update ..
> 
> I‘d better not sum up what I‘ve spend with libraries in 2019, but put in relation these 28.- feel like a glitch in the system 😋



Yeah, I dont know, it's going over my head here. I guess the idea is, "if I had known it would cost $28 to upgrade to the 2.0 version, I never would have bought it on sale" even though consequentially it's still probably cheaper than buying 2.0 at release. I don't see how buying it during flash sale has anything to do with the upgrade. I also can't understand how 8DIO confirming the upgrade cost now, is not sufficient. And yeah..its just $28....Hell I'm paying $50 to upgrade UVI Vintage Vault right now....its worth it. I'll pay it.


----------



## dadadave (Jan 9, 2020)

alchemist said:


> Also there is no marcato, the articulation that's called marcato is really sfz and having that swell every time you play it is unrealistic. If the Soaring Long articulation ended when you let go, it could kind of pass as a marcato I guess.



You're right, I had Century Strings in mind there. IIRC Brass has some articulation(s) that could also benefit from ending on note release if it can be made to sound somewhat natural.


----------



## evilantal (Jan 10, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I liked it better when it was $138 instead of $198 for Sordinos.  (Plus, let's add the $28 if we're being realistic.)



Damn, must have missed that price...
Seriously considering the Ensemble Strings in the current sale. Or would there be a chance that the intro price on the 2.0 update would be cheaper than the current $198+$28 update price?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jan 10, 2020)

alchemist said:


> Also hope the 12 Horns gets some love too. The legato and sustain patch feels like it's missing the top FF dynamic layer. I don't know how patches are built, but maybe they could use the FF dynamic in from the soaring long, which is the only articulation that blasts.
> 
> Also there is no marcato, the articulation that's called marcato is really sfz and having that swell every time you play it is unrealistic. If the Soaring Long articulation ended when you let go, it could kind of pass as a marcato I guess.



Feels like it's missing a bottom layer to me.

Now you mention the marcatos and sfz, I've noticed that some of my patches are duplicated, i.e. crescendo patch playing sfz instead or marcato playing crescendo. No idea why.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 10, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Feels like it's missing a bottom layer to me.
> 
> Now you mention the marcatos and sfz, I've noticed that some of my patches are duplicated, i.e. crescendo patch playing sfz instead or marcato playing crescendo. No idea why.



Good catch, definitely missing bottom layer also. If you load the Soaring Long on the 12 Horns, the difference at both ends is very noticeable. They should probably build the legato and sustain patch from the soaring long lol

Which patches have duplicates? I'd like to log all issues with 8dio before they release the update, hopefully they'll polish it all up.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jan 11, 2020)

alchemist said:


> Good catch, definitely missing bottom layer also. If you load the Soaring Long on the 12 Horns, the difference at both ends is very noticeable. They should probably build the legato and sustain patch from the soaring long lol
> 
> Which patches have duplicates? I'd like to log all issues with 8dio before they release the update, hopefully they'll polish it all up.


Yeah I think so too. 
I'd have to go through the patches and find the duplicates, but I'm pretty sure there's something wrong with my download.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jan 24, 2020)

It comes out today, apparently. If anyone buys the upgrade, let us know what it's like


----------



## AndyP (Jan 24, 2020)

I first have to download and reinstall the whole bundle. With 130 GB, it takes a while...
Just updating the bundle is probably not possible because there are too many changes.


----------



## Oxytoxine (Jan 24, 2020)

Damn, I also have accidentally fallen onto the "buy" button - as I didn't have V1 I wish it was only 28.-


----------



## AndyP (Jan 24, 2020)

Oxytoxine said:


> Damn, I also have accidentally fallen onto the "buy" button - as I didn't have V1 I wish it was only 28.-


I've had kind of a high incidence of accidents lately...


----------



## dadadave (Jan 24, 2020)

I'd like to try the update and report impressions here, but since I bought both parts of the bundle separately, there seems to be an issue with the code they gave me for the upgrade and it doesn't result in the correct price, so I'm waiting for that to get sorted out.


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Jan 24, 2020)

dadadave said:


> I'd like to try the update and report impressions here, but since I bought both parts of the bundle separately, there seems to be an issue with the code they gave me for the upgrade and it doesn't result in the correct price, so I'm waiting for that to get sorted out.




Would reccomend the chat support over email if you haven't gotten it sorted out yet. In general it is a lot faster.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 24, 2020)

What's the latest word on the strings update?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 24, 2020)

I'd pay $28 for the Ostinato update rather than more than I paid for the first version. And, I really don't need any of it. So I can wait until it is $98.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 24, 2020)

givemenoughrope said:


> What's the latest word on the strings update?


They are planning to release the strings update some time in the second quarter.


----------



## dadadave (Jan 31, 2020)

I've played around a bit with Century Brass 2.0 now, nothing comprehensive, but here's some impressions:

-I really like the new mixes, but I'm no "soundophile" and have no experience attempting to mix the old centered version nor the new versions with pre-baked positioning, so there's not much I can say here

-The chordal legatos and poly arcs are very nice and a valuable addition. The option to change a note or two within a chord in an arc and have it all breathe together is great and has plenty of musical value.

-Century Brass 2.0 seems to have implemented what many people asked for, the ending of notes upon key release in some articulations that didn't do that in 1.2. That's nice. However, it seems to have come at the expense of the speed knob, which seems to be missing in various articulations that used to have it in v1.2. So *in v1.2*, e.g. in 2 horns marc short atk (which is more of a short crescendo), you would always hear the full sample being played, no matter how early you ended the midi note. But you were able to squash or stretch that sample to make the sound have a specific length (within limits). *In v2.0*, on the other hand, you can end the note anytime BUT you cannot squash or stretch the length of the sample. Instead, I imagine it's scripted to fade out and fade to release samples or something like that. Which sounds pretty good in many cases, but can also be made to sound weird if doing very short note lengths.

I am not sure why we can't have both, a speed knob to alter the length of samples a little bit AND and the ability to cut off a sample upon note release via scripted handling of note-off. Most notably, this new behavior affects the arcs and things like the "soaring" articulations. First I thought this new behavior was tied to the new chordal legato and "poly" arc articulations, but it also happens in the regular versions.

I'm not sure how much of an impact this has, fiddling with a cc value for "speed" is more cumbersome than having note-release affect the actual length of a sample. There's also always the option to manipulate sample length in Kontakt or in something like Melodyne I guess, but that's a lot of hassle. But I don't quite understand why they didn't keep the speed knob for the old-style arcs and other articulations, at least. I might contact their support to ask about it.


----------



## Guffy (Jan 31, 2020)

Century Strings 2.0 is out?


----------



## AndyP (Jan 31, 2020)

Guffy said:


> Century Strings 2.0 is out?


I think it was written by mistake and referred to Brass. As far as I know, they're only coming in Q2.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 31, 2020)

Guffy said:


> Century Strings 2.0 is out?


No , It's not out yet.


----------



## dadadave (Jan 31, 2020)

Guffy said:


> Century Strings 2.0 is out?


Century Strings 2.0 is not out, that was a typo, my mistake, I meant Century Brass 2.0, editing post accordingly.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 3, 2020)

Has anyone used Brass 2.0 to replace V1.2 in a composition with success? Just downloaded 2.0 and I don't see the need to keep two full libraries...just wondering if everything acts the same when switching. Thanks.


----------



## dadadave (Feb 3, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Has anyone used Brass 2.0 to replace V1.2 in a composition with success? Just downloaded 2.0 and I don't see the need to keep two full libraries...just wondering if everything acts the same when switching. Thanks.



There's been changes to how some articulations behave (c.f. my post above), so depending on what you used (e.g. the speed knob on arcs), it might not be quite as straightforward. The articulations still have the same names, though (and there's new ones, too).


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 3, 2020)

dadadave said:


> There's been changes to how some articulations behave (c.f. my post above), so depending on what you used (e.g. the speed knob on arcs), it might not be quite as straightforward. The articulations still have the same names, though (and there's new ones, too).


So if I've been using the old version, not recommended to delete them just yet? I'll have to give it a try...thank you.


----------



## dadadave (Feb 3, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> So if I've been using the old version, not recommended to delete them just yet? I'll have to give it a try...thank you.



Yes, probably merits having a good look before deleting. Depending on the material I could imagine it works just fine, but it also might require adjusting some of the midi. And of course the mixing. It's a huge download, so better to make sure you don't need it anymore before deleting. Probably also a good idea to bounce the old brass tracks to audio.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 3, 2020)

dadadave said:


> Yes, probably merits having a good look before deleting. Depending on the material I could imagine it works just fine, but it also might require adjusting some of the midi. And of course the mixing. It's a huge download, so better to make sure you don't need it anymore before deleting. Probably also a good idea to bounce the old brass tracks to audio.


I only have one outstanding track that is not rendered yet...but I do like the MIX B moving forward...after this, I may just move it to a non essential drive just in case. Thanks.


----------



## Kubler (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm glad they fixed the short articulations problem, I wish it didn't come at the cost of the mics outputting. Apparently in 2.0 you currently can't route separate mics to different mixer tracks, it always goes to the main output of the patch. The A and B mixes are pretty neat so it's not really a big issue as long as you're not exporting stems for a blockbuster, but still a bit of a bummer. I like my separate mics outputs :(

The individual articulations patches are a sweet new content though.


----------



## AllanH (Feb 3, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Has anyone used Brass 2.0 to replace V1.2 in a composition with success? Just downloaded 2.0 and I don't see the need to keep two full libraries...just wondering if everything acts the same when switching. Thanks.




I have, but nothing complicated. Short of adjusting panning and dialing in reverb settings in view of the new mixes, it worked perfectly. My expression maps carried over and everything seemed a bit clearer when I rendered. I will probably remove 1.2 at some point soon.


----------



## Eptesicus (Feb 4, 2020)

Kubler said:


> I'm glad they fixed the short articulations problem, I wish it didn't come at the cost of the mics outputting. Apparently in 2.0 you currently can't route separate mics to different mixer tracks, it always goes to the main output of the patch. The A and B mixes are pretty neat so it's not really a big issue as long as you're not exporting stems for a blockbuster, but still a bit of a bummer. I like my separate mics outputs :(
> 
> The individual articulations patches are a sweet new content though.



So in 2.0 you only have two mixes, A and B and you can't make your own out of the three mics?


----------



## Kubler (Feb 4, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> So in 2.0 you only have two mixes, A and B and you can't make your own out of the three mics?



No, the Close, Decca and Wide mics are still there ! But the routing towards different mixer tracks doesn't work, at least for me. It's a bug, sorry for the poor phrasing.


----------



## AoiichiNiiSan (Feb 4, 2020)

dadadave said:


> I've played around a bit with Century Brass 2.0 now, nothing comprehensive, but here's some impressions:
> 
> -I really like the new mixes, but I'm no "soundophile" and have no experience attempting to mix the old centered version nor the new versions with pre-baked positioning, so there's not much I can say here
> 
> ...



Interesting thoughts, thanks for sharing them. In particular, how are the chordal legatos and poly arc legatos for the solo instruments? 8dio have produced a video showing them in action for the ensembles, but not solo. And I've heard some rumblings that the solos are a tad more... err, "messy", in general, compared to the ensembles.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Feb 4, 2020)

AoiichiNiiSan said:


> Interesting thoughts, thanks for sharing them. In particular, how are the chordal legatos and poly arc legatos for the solo instruments? 8dio have produced a video showing them in action for the ensembles, but not solo. And I've heard some rumblings that the solos are a tad more... err, "messy", in general, compared to the ensembles.



I also read that the solo upgrades are very inconsistent with the ensemble upgrades. Hoping someone can go over it.


----------



## dadadave (Feb 4, 2020)

Kubler said:


> I'm glad they fixed the short articulations problem, I wish it didn't come at the cost of the mics outputting.



I wish it didn't come at the expense of losing the speed knob's functionality in many patches, because the chance of that being "fixed" in an upcoming patch is much smaller than the weird output routing bug.


----------



## alchemist (Feb 4, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I also read that the solo upgrades are very inconsistent with the ensemble upgrades. Hoping someone can go over it.


Yes it is true, the solo marcs are still one shots, they don't release when you let go, but inconsistencies are much deeper than that across the entire libraries collection of shorts.

Here is a quick example of some instruments using only the "Marc Short" articulation. Just to demonstrate the inconsistency between a single articulation across various instruments, Varying note lengths and attack. They're all called the same thing but they do something different. I mean 12 Horn plays sfz not marc, and 2 horn for example has a swell baked in for some reason, and the cimbasso just dies inside.

marc short patches played in order:
12 Horns
6 Horns
2 Horns
Solo Horn
4 Trumpets
2 Trumpets
Solo Trumpet
3 Trombones
Solo Trombone
Bass Trombone
Cimbasso
Tuba

For me this library is basically a Legato and Choral Brass library, working with short phrases is not viable.


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 4, 2020)

Any opinions on the Century Ensemble Brass lite? From what I can tell, there is no way of muting sections, correct?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 4, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Any opinions on the Century Ensemble Brass lite? From what I can tell, there is no way of muting sections, correct?


So far it works well as a keyboard patch for two handed sketching of brass. The arcs are nice. The sustains don't give you much room to work on the soft side. No, I don't see any way to mute particular sections.


----------



## Kubler (Feb 4, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> No, I don't see any way to mute particular sections.



Can confirm. A system like Anthology's would have been nice


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 4, 2020)

alchemist said:


> Here is a quick example of some instruments using only the "Marc Short" articulation. Just to demonstrate the inconsistency between a single articulation across various instruments, Varying note lengths and attack. They're all called the same thing but they do something different. I mean 12 Horn plays sfz not marc, and 2 horn for example has a swell baked in for some reason, and the cimbasso just dies inside.


Crazy. Thanks for sharing that example.

This sort of confirms my thinking that 8Dio can be good at supplementing other libraries, but not good as workhorse libraries themselves. At least not the way I use brass.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Feb 5, 2020)

alchemist said:


> Yes it is true, the solo marcs are still one shots, they don't release when you let go, but inconsistencies are much deeper than that across the entire libraries collection of shorts.
> 
> Here is a quick example of some instruments using only the "Marc Short" articulation. Just to demonstrate the inconsistency between a single articulation across various instruments, Varying note lengths and attack. They're all called the same thing but they do something different. I mean 12 Horn plays sfz not marc, and 2 horn for example has a swell baked in for some reason, and the cimbasso just dies inside.
> 
> ...



Ohhh so it's not just me who realised some of the articulations don't actually do what they're supposed to. I thought I had a dud download. Always wondered why some of the patches do sfz instead of marcato. 

Sucks to hear about the releases, though. That's what had me excited about the upgrade.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Feb 5, 2020)

Also try the "Soaring" articulations. These are longer marcatos with release triggers. Most of the instruments have at least 3 different marcato articulations. Some also have additional vibrato variations.

Troels pointed me to the "Marc Short" example posted here. You have a valid point we will address. 

Ensemble Lite doesn't allow you to mute sections ala Anthology. We re-sampled the instruments combined together to keep resources low. 

Colin


----------



## dadadave (Feb 5, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> Also try the "Soaring" articulations. These are longer marcatos with release triggers. Most of the instruments have at least 3 different marcato articulations. Some also have additional vibrato variations.



Thanks for chiming in, Colin, much appreciated! 

Could you speak to how you envision people managing the length and speed of articulations like arcs that don't have a speed knob anymore? Are the release triggers intended to handle that now? Is there a chance we'll get control back over the length of samples while retaining the admittedly nice option to end sample playback instantly on note release? It seems to me both have musical value, being able to reasonably end a note at anytime AND being able to somewhat speed up or slow down a sample that has a complex lifespan (like doing a swell, etc.)


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Feb 5, 2020)

Regarding the arcs, we do intend for these 2.0 release trigger versions to replace the speed knob versions of 1.0. It's a balancing act of giving people options and keeping the library playable and intuitive to use.

I know some liked the speed knob (myself included), but on the whole, the feedback we received on that feature in 1.0 was not positive. When I compare 1.0 to 2.0 head to head, I definitely prefer the 2.0 versions. I understand your point though. There was something appealing about the level of control on the speed knob, but it seemed to be too clunky in practice for many of our users. 

In 2.0 the envelopes, ramps and release trigger counters are doing a good job giving you a lot of control from the keys vs. the 1.0 knob. You also have multiple velocities sampled for each arc. Long and Short Arc variations. Lots of options. Hope that makes sense. It's such a massive collection of instruments, it is a balancing act sometimes.

Best,

Colin


----------



## axb312 (Feb 5, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> Regarding the arcs, we do intend for these 2.0 release trigger versions to replace the speed knob versions of 1.0. It's a balancing act of giving people options and keeping the library playable and intuitive to use.
> 
> I know some liked the speed knob (myself included), but on the whole, the feedback we received on that feature in 1.0 was not positive. When I compare 1.0 to 2.0 head to head, I definitely prefer the 2.0 versions. I understand your point though. There was something appealing about the level of control on the speed knob, but it seemed to be too clunky in practice for many of our users.
> 
> ...



Hi Colin,

If I may, I look forward to Century Strings 2.0 and hope you plan to fix some of these issues:
1. Slow loading times
2. Inconsistent volume across articulations/ instruments
I also hope you plan to keep release lengths uniform across all instruments (for similar articulations) and have the playable arcs, marcatos, poly legato and all the other additional features CB 2.0 brought to the table ....


----------



## dadadave (Feb 5, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> Regarding the arcs, we do intend for these 2.0 release trigger versions to replace the speed knob versions of 1.0. It's a balancing act of giving people options and keeping the library playable and intuitive to use.
> 
> [...] There was something appealing about the level of control on the speed knob, but it seemed to be too clunky in practice for many of our users. [...]



Good to know, I can understand the rationale. I figured the speed knobs might have been removed because of the clunkiness of tweaking them (especially without percentage or other numbers, but even with those). However, in my possibly much too simplistic mental model of how this all works, I still don't quite understand why (whether?) they had to be removed as a feature in order to get release triggers. I had hoped they would be kept as an option, a knob people can just leave at default position most of the time and tweak in those cases where it seems like it could help.

Anyway, looking forward to Century Strings 2.0:
If there's no technical necessity to remove the speed knob in order to get release triggers to work, personally, I'd love it to remain available. Especially considering it's an existing feature that works, has it's place in the GUI and it's not like GUI space needed to be freed up for the nice release triggers to work. Articulations like the 2-Bow arcs would lose a lot of flexibility if they can't be tempo-adjusted anymore so the rebowing can sync with the project tempo.


----------



## alchemist (Feb 7, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> Troels pointed me to the "Marc Short" example posted here. You have a valid point we will address.



Thank you Colin, would be great if this library gets the shorts it deserves, the sound of the instruments are just too good to waste  please also note the 12 Horn and 3 Trombone staccato are almost indistinguishable form staccatissimo. I tried to demo the same instruments as the marc shorts example to put those in context, but some instruments don't even have staccato.

12 Horns
6 Horns
2 Horns*
Solo Horn*
4 Trumpets
2 Trumpets
Solo Trumpet*
3 Trombones
Solo Trombone
Bass Trombone
Cimbasso
Tuba 

*no staccato available


----------



## alchemist (Jul 14, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything about Century Strings 2.0?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 14, 2020)

alchemist said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Century Strings 2.0?







__





So, how do people feel about 8Dio Century and Intimate series?


Now I bought the Intimate Studio Strings, Deep Solo Violin and Supercluster with 20% bundle discount. All for $160, which made my decision easier.




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 14, 2020)

alchemist said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Century Strings 2.0?


Troels mentioned the other day that it’s ready & they’re now finishing the videos and stuff. My guess is it will see a release soon.


----------

